# Fully restored 1948 Logan model 825 metal lathe w/ tons of extra parts - $2500 (Seattle)



## Nogoingback

Fully restored 1948 Logan model 825 metal lathe w/ tons of extra parts
					

I am selling my 1948 model 825 Logan lathe. I completely disassembled and rebuilt it about a year ago. Most of the components were stripped and powder coated and the rest were painted with an...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## ACHiPo

Pretty.  Would have more confidence that it is restored to its former glory had he talked about scraping/grinding instead of repairing.


----------



## tmenyc

Pretty is the right word; I like the look of the lower profile of the 825's versus my 820 but would not want to lose the space underneath.  It does not look to have been used post-restoration, looks completely dry.  I wonder what its TIR was before and after? 
What is hanging from the Jacobs chuck in the tailstock?  

Tim


----------



## Nogoingback

Naturally, a buyer would need to find out what exactly was done besides paint, but while he's asking a premium above average prices, it's not completely outragous.  (There's a guy near Seattle asking $5000.00 for an old Logan!)  Nice Logans are pretty scarce around here, so if I were a buyer I'd have a look.

That's a chuck key in the tailstock.


----------

